# CBT Training



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

How many have used CBT (computer based training) to study for a exam? 

If so what exam and what company did you use?


----------



## Valiant (Apr 21, 2002)

I used CBT for real life training... all of KMarts register training is done via CBT.... I was a cart pusher, carry out guy, ect. So I rarely used my training, but I still learned it.... I also picked up some spanish from a freebie CBT Language CD....


----------



## Doonz (Jun 13, 2002)

CBT's are nice and convient... check out www.smartcertify.com ..you can actually take a free course...I also posted a line to www.Computer.org they give you traninning through Knowlege net for the price of joining.... I used to resell for element K decent CBT's but buggy...

Convienient: do them when ever and how ever you want

Problems : easy to get distracted on say a diffrent site (TSF) or if you have questions no one right there to help


----------

